# Check this Camo out



## CDNBlackhawk (24 Jun 2006)

http://www.hyperstealth.com/home.html


I dont know if its legit or not but some of the pics look crazy!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Jun 2006)

I thought it sounded familiar, searching on hyperstealth returns about 15 hits.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40999.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18958.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17157/post-79332.html#msg79332
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/2413/post-26560.html#msg26560
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40689/post-363574.html#msg363574

*http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/521/post-4812.html#msg4812*


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2006)

Gee, that's so good, even showing it on the internet makes it look just like a blank page....terrific...I'll take 2


----------



## p_imbeault (24 Jun 2006)

www.hyperstealth.com
-try that, it worked for me


----------



## Hot Lips (24 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Gee, that's so good, even showing it on the internet makes it look just like a blank page....terrific...I'll take 2


Yes and that invisible look...price ought to be right as well GAP

LMAO

HL


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2006)

Well the second link just showed an inflated pixel design, but this stuff....now even Harry Potter can't top that !!


----------



## MG34 (26 Jun 2006)

Ah yes Hyperstealth : I'd like to see some of those patterns in actual use rather than a crappy photoshop on vehicles and aircraft. jordan is about the only country ever to adopt anything made by that company,but they claim all manner of militray contracts.


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Jun 2006)

nothing new with that stuff really...though it does bring up the concept of have they tried to CADPAT a vehicle to see the effects on cover from view with that design on a large object.


----------



## Adrian_888 (26 Jun 2006)

*CDN*Blackhawk said:
			
		

> http://www.hyperstealth.com/home.html
> 
> 
> I don't know if its legit or not but some of the pics look crazy!!



Wow that ship looks like an island, and the last pic of the jet being refueled, I at first only saw the Big jet, the ground, and a funny little thing trailing behind the Big jet that I all of a sudden realised what the cockpit of the jet I hadn't seen until 1 minute of looking at the picture.


----------



## Chaz (26 Jun 2006)

That is some pretty crazy camo


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Jun 2006)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> Wow that ship looks like an island, and the last pic of the jet being refueled, I at first only saw the Big jet, the ground, and a funny little thing trailing behind the Big jet that I all of a sudden realised what the cockpit of the jet *I hadn't seen until 1 minute of looking at the picture*.



Please avoid any and all Recce units  when you get in!   ;D  (just kidding!)


----------



## purple peguin (26 Jun 2006)

....maybe


----------



## ThainC (2 Jul 2006)

Heh.  Anyone else notice the Canadian Markings on that helo?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Heh.  Anyone else notice the Canadian Markings on that helo?



i wonder why that would be?

Could it be because it is an S-92 ( aka CH-148 Cyclone) and Canada is the only country to have purchassed it .....


----------



## ThainC (2 Jul 2006)

Always so much attitude.  I was more so making a reference to the photoshopping, but whatever.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Centurian1985 (2 Jul 2006)

New pattern for administrative staff in rear areas...







Yes...its supposed to be white...


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Jul 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> i wonder why that would be?
> 
> Could it be because it is an S-92 ( aka CH-148 Cyclone) and Canada is the only country to have purchassed it .....



I like how they photoshoped a Candian Forces Logo onto it as well.....

methinks the company is trying too hard...

and whats with the pic out of the video game? thats nothing special... i know 14 year old kids who can come up with that....


----------



## Cabose (10 Jul 2006)

This camo is to good.  Your going to be sitting there for  an hour waiting for the trucks to pick you up before you realize that they are leaving because they havent seen you either.  ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (12 Jul 2006)

In their news section towards the bottom they have a link on the history of  digital camouflage. Here is the link to the news section:

http://www.hyperstealth.com/allhyperstealthnews.html

Scroll down to the bottom and click on the link "Digital Camouflage History."

Note at the bottom of the history page it says that HyperStealth (R) is a registered Canadian trademark.


----------



## forrest_gump (20 Jul 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, i pretty sure jtf 2 uses that.


----------



## Korus (20 Jul 2006)

> If I'm not mistaken, i pretty sure jtf 2 uses that.



No wonder I can't ever see them.


----------



## andpro (20 Jul 2006)

forrest_gump said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, i pretty sure jtf 2 uses that.


I don't believe that you are mistaken, it says so on the site that they use the SOPAT pattern.


----------



## Korus (20 Jul 2006)

It says on the site that SOPAT _would be_ an ideal uniform for special forces of various nations, including canada, that operate togethor so they can't be easily identified. It also says it's still under development. http://www.hyperstealth.com/SOPAT-3/index.html


----------



## andpro (20 Jul 2006)

whoops. Thanks for the correction I really should stop my bad habit of skimming through things.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2006)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> In their news section towards the bottom they have a link on the history of  digital camouflage. Here is the link to the news section:
> 
> http://www.hyperstealth.com/allhyperstealthnews.html
> 
> ...



Interesting.  If you look carefully at the series of photos demonstrating the different Cam patterns for different 'zones' you will notice that they are all the same photo.  It has been run through PhotoShop or some other program and had the colours modified to create each of those different photos of patterns.  The computer generated pattern on each of those uniforms is identical, and that is impossible to do in real life.


----------

